# Building a Pigeon house?



## Crystal_One (May 2, 2004)

It seems my two babies -Herald and Gerald- don't want to leave and join the flock. I've tried to get them to fly off with the others, but they won't. So I have to build a pigeon house! ^_^

How would I do that? Does anyone know a good website that has designs or pictures or something I can use to make one with? Or does anyone actually know how?



------------------
=Laurel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there,

You could build a small off the ground little coop (rabbit hutch size) with a small outside aviary. The aviary should be 1/2" wire or hardware cloth.

Make sure the inside enclosure is predator proof, draft free and closes off at night from the aviary.It should be ventilated with openings just under the roof on all four sides, closed with hardware cloth.

A cubby or two on the inside would be perfect for two! 

Treesa


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I've recently been told that you should use hardware cloth on the outside of the bottom of the aviary so rats can't get in. This seems to be a big problem with housing birds outdoors because of all the seed.


----------

